# Good Hairdressers for blonds



## Anniemarie (17 Dec 2011)

Hi there,

I've been living abroad for the last few years and have been having trouble with quality hairdressers/language barrier. I have long blong hair and am looking for a decent colour with a quality style (over here, if you say you want long hair, they just trim the ends and don't bother with layers or styles). I'm home next week and would really like something decent before meeting the family at Christmas. As it's been a long year, anywhere that offers a glass of wine and a nice massage would be a bonus. I'm not too bothered about cost, but mostly quality and a hairdresser who will spend time on my hair rather than rush people in and out. If there was a hairdresser who specialises in blonds, I'd really like that. Anyone who'd have a recommendtion? I feel really out of tough with Dublin, but would love a nice pampering afternoon. If there's anywhere that would also do a decent spray tan, it would make my day 

Thanks a million,
Annie


----------



## shesells (18 Dec 2011)

House of Colour have massage chairs at the basins and give you wine as well as a selection of tees and coffees. They also have sister beauty salons Velvet. If you were to venture out to Charlestown shopping centre just off the M50 at the N2 exit, HoC and Velvet are side by side. I've been going there for just over a year now and am very happy with them. I go to Lynne.


----------



## amtc (19 Dec 2011)

I used to go to House of Colour Abbey Street all the time, but I now find Ultimate Hair and Beauty in the GPO Arcade better. They have a beauty salon downstairs so you can all done at once. I go to Bronwyn in the hairdressers and Michelle in the salon.


----------



## Purple (19 Dec 2011)

I thought this was a joke when I saw the title...


----------



## Lauren (19 Dec 2011)

Yes second the recommendation for Ultimate Hair & Beauty. Highly recommend Deirdre, an absolute professional who looks after her clients very well.


----------

